# Canister Filter intake depth



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

I've done lots of things that have caused a great deal of chaos. I have never, (knock on wood) had a leak. Usually I just turn my RO unit on and leave it overnight so I flood our laundry room.


----------



## xmpjx (May 31, 2015)

I keep my intake as close to the substrate as I can get it. I was worried about leaks too when I first got my canister filter. So far all has been good and I'm quite confident in the seal. I do still have it in a plastic bin under my tank just in case, my bin can hold all but 10g of my water if there was ever a disaster. 


If you are really worried you could put a small hole in the tube under the water line, if it ever leaked the hole would break the siphon. Down side, depending how far down you put the hole it could end up above the water line (evaporation, moving intake somewhere else, etc) and effect normal use of the canister filter, I suppose it could be patched if you ever needed though.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

Put it near the bottom and return from the filter near the top to create ripples in the surface. If you put both near the top you may not get much circulation in the bottom half of the tank.


----------



## keymastr (May 25, 2015)

If you have a sand substrate then at least 2 inches from the surface so burrowing fish like Pleccos will not shove sand into the intake. If you have gravel it can be lower. I also put a small hole in the intake about 2 inches below the water line to prevent flooding just in case. Never needed it but I can sleep easier.


----------



## LensHiker (Oct 17, 2015)

xmpjx said:


> If you are really worried you could put a small hole in the tube under the water line, if it ever leaked the hole would break the siphon.


That was one option I had considered. The filter has a small horizontal bar for a surface skimmer. Thought I might just uncap it if it were just enough under the water level.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

It really doesn't mater. 

Tanks with tall rock at the back often have the intake just under the water line. My 2ft is like this and I've had no problems because of it.


----------



## LensHiker (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks, Argus.

That was actually my main concern if I decided to put the intake too high.


I'll be setting the filter up tomorrow. Intake just a few inches off the bottom of the tank. I'll try taking the cap off the surface skimmer attachment and see how that works. It'll be a little less than 3 inches from the surface...so about 12 gallons lost in the event of a bad leak. The bin I'm putting the filter in holds around 14 gallons, so it'll be close. Might have a little cleanup. But a 5 gallon cleanup should be easier than 50.


----------



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

One thing to consider is how you do water changes. I've found it is very handy to plumb a Tee into the output of the canister and put a piece of tubing on it with a ball valve. I stick it out the window, and let the filter pump the tank down to do water changes. It's much easier than a siphon.

In this mode I put the intake quite deep so I can pump it down pretty far.

If you are set with your water change tools, no issue of course, just a thought.

Use hose clamps and caution and you won't have leaks.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Linwood said:


> One thing to consider is how you do water changes. I've found it is very handy to plumb a Tee into the output of the canister and put a piece of tubing on it with a ball valve. I stick it out the window, and let the filter pump the tank down to do water changes. It's much easier than a siphon.
> 
> *In this mode I put the intake quite deep so I can pump it down pretty far.*
> 
> ...


Very god idea!


----------

